# Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất - Giải pháp cho bà nội trợ



## sonecofive (17/11/21)

*1.Giới thiệu chung về sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất Hanapo Silk*
*Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất Hanapo Silk* là loại sơn thế hệ mới, được cấu tạo bởi keo Acrylic copolymer, hàm lượng V.O.C* thấp, rất thân thiện với môi trường. Độ bám dính, độ bóng, độ bền cao. Có khả năng co giãn, chống nứt, chống bám bụi, chống nấm mốc và chùi rửa tốt.
Sản phẩm đáp ứng yêu cầu cho các công trình có chất lượng và thẩm mỹ ở mức độ cao.

** VOC là gì?*
Cụm từ *VOC* thường dùng để nói đến hỗn hợp các chất hữu cơ độc hại bay trong không khí xuất phát từ các sản phẩm do con người chế tạo, chẳng hạn như các dung môi toluen, xylene và dung môi xăng thơm lacquer (lacquer thinner). Trong quá trình liên kết để tạo thành lớp sơn, VOCs thải ra từ sơn là tổng các hợp chất hữu cơ bay hơi thoát ra từ quá trình sơn.

*2.Thành phần cấu tạo*

Chất tạo màng nhựa Pure Acrylic 55-65%.
Nước, Titandioxit và hỗn hợp 35-45%.
*Đặc tính*

Loại sơn : Sơn siêu bóng
Mầu sắc : Đa mầu sắc
Định mức tùy theo bề mặt : 12 – 14 m2/Kg/Lớp
Thời gian khô : Khô bề mặt trong vòng 0.5 giờ
Sơn lớp kế tiếp sau 2 giờ
Dụng cụ : Máy phun sơn, cọ quét hoặc rulo




*Sơn siêu bóng kháng khuẩn ngoại thất*​ 

*3.Điều kiện thi công:*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được sơn phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
*Hệ thống sơn đề nghị*

2 lớp bả tường ngoại thất.
1-2 lớp sơn lót ngoại thất.
2 lớp sơn phủ.
*Bảo quản:*

Bảo quản sơn nơi khô, mát.
Đặt thùng sơn ở vị trí thẳng đứng an toàn và đậy nắp chặt.
Dùng ngay sau khi mở nắp
*4.An toàn và môi trường*


Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em.
Mang găng tay, khẩu trang và kính mắt bảo hộ khi sơn, nếu bị dính sơn vào mắt nên rửa nhiều với nước sạch và đến ngay cơ sở y tế gần nhất.
Nếu nuốt phải sơn, tới ngay bác sỹ và mang theo bao bì, nhãn sơn.
Đảm bảo thông thoáng khi thi công sơn và chờ khô. Không tái sử dụng thùng sơn để đựng thực phẩm, đồ uống.
Không thải sơn ra môi trường, không đổ sơn xuống cống rãnh và nguồn nước.
Khi đổ sơn, thu gom bằng đất hoặc cát.
Nâng vác cẩn thận.
*Quy cách đóng gói và hạn sử dụng*

Lon: 5kg
Hộp: 1Kg
HSD: 24 tháng


​
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%
—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*​


----------

